# How to use washes?



## Conan2185 (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm about to experiment with using these for the first time. any geneal tips to keep in mind?

Thanks


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

Thin your ink with water, and do several layers till you are happy with it.
Nothing is worse than going straight from the pot, and getting a result you hate, and having to start over. I thin it out 50/50 and do a coat and let it dry, if I like it, I leave it. If not I do another coat and let it dry.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

umm I think he's talking about the new citadel washes, which after much use have found that they really are idiot proof. use them straight outta the pot.. don't worry if it looks faint after it dries, it kinda starts off dark and then lightens up after it dries... work in layers and use as much as you like man.. the skies the limit!


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

If your using the new gw washes there is no need to water them down if you do i have found them to dry very patchy and look awful.:no: The way i learnt to use them was just experiment on spare models till your confident and know how they work on certain colours such as red i was using two or three layers of baal red wash on my marines which worked well then on my chaos warriors i used devlan mud for a darker tone, that looked great aswell just try different ways till your happy.k:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah echo on what has been said before, straight from the pot if it is the GW washes. Other inks will probably need to be watered down before using.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Ya, i dont water down the new washes. sometimes it still takes a few layers to get it right. Using different shades on top of each other is a good way to get better shading. My cold ones i did thraka, delvan, badab, thraka in that order on top of gnarlock green. looks swell, just make sure it dries all the way between coats. try'em out bud, they are pretty easy to work with.


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

I have not tried the new washes yet. Are they truly as good as I keep hearing?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> I have not tried the new washes yet. Are they truly as good as I keep hearing?


Nope..., they're better than that!:so_happy:


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Yep and some! They work so well i have changed the way i paint forever they are even quicker than half the tricks i learnt as a staff member which is no exageration! God i feel like i'm back there bigging up products.:no: This is my personal opinion seeing as i left the company almost three years ago and the washes only came out this year. Enjoy.:victory:k:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damned Fist said:


> Nope..., they're better than that!:so_happy:


Complete and total agreement as they have very much altered the way I paint. I think that the 5 man Fantasy Chaos Knight models I just posted up in my log are the best models I have done to date and I was able to do them to that level entirely because of the new washes. Hell, the other night at work I was talking to Damned Fist and I put forth the idea that using the techniques of blending shown all over the net right now (using tons of super thin coats to eventually build up colours) you could easily paint a beautiful, fully coloured and beautiful model using just the washes.

Yes, they are THAT good.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmmm am I missing something. I like them but I rarely use them for much more then slight shading... Maybe they do not fit my painting style. I am a big fan of inks though.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Inks are ok Djinn only because they have different colours that the washes don't come in like yellow and such. My only beef with them is their gloss, the airbubbles I get with them and again their gloss. Having to water them down is another step that I don't want to take when painting a 10 man squad or something. On a character or something it isn't an issue as I'll take all necessary steps to get him/her lookin swell  These washes are so easy to use and really do eliminate steps to getting a great looking model!!


----------

